# Club Sunterra Select/Trust - should I take their counter offer?



## ldodd (Mar 17, 2006)

We just converted our Powhatan Plantation week to the Club Select/Trust for $8000 to convert the property for 6000 pts and to add 3000 additional points (reduced from the 'required' 5000). We rescinded and Sunterra has made a counter offer - $4000 to convert the property for 6000 pts and add 1500 additional pts and be in the Trust/Club Select.

My choices are:

    1.  Let the rescission stay in place 

    2.  Take the counter offer

    3.  Keep the original deal

I need to let them know tomorrow afternoon what my choice is.

Which would you choose and why?


----------



## Spence (Mar 17, 2006)

I would counter the counter offer taking their smaller deal with the caveat that you could add another property at no charge within the next year or two.


----------



## tamtime (Mar 27, 2006)

*Sunterra Powhatan Williamsburg SCAM*

If you are being promised that the company would rent your timeshare to pay for it. BEWARE !! I have a friend who purchased there from a sales person there  at the sales place there in Williamsburg Virginia her name was  Amanda Heath who promised she would never make a payment . She thought she was not paying anything down and later found out she signed a form without her knowledge that opened a credit card account and she got a bill for $3000.00. She thought Amanda was renting her timeshare there and making payments for her that is what she was told well she is still trying to get her money back. This salesperson made her beleive she would make all her investment back in a few rent checks which she never saw. She was given a telephone number to call which she thought was Sunterra turns out no one at Sunterra knows who this so called rental agent is.  My experience with Sunterra has always been wonderful I told her to take this up with the company not the office where she was lied to she is now trying to get the money back and has taken steps to close the credit card account she did not know she opened. Does anyone know where she should complain to in Virginia about this scam?


----------



## Spence (Mar 27, 2006)

tamtime said:
			
		

> If you are being promised that the company would rent your timeshare to pay for it. BEWARE !! I have a friend who purchased there from a sales person there  at the sales place there in Williamsburg Virginia her name was  Amanda Heath who promised she would never make a payment . She thought she was not paying anything down and later found out she signed a form without her knowledge that opened a credit card account and she got a bill for $3000.00. She thought Amanda was renting her timeshare there and making payments for her that is what she was told well she is still trying to get her money back. This salesperson made her beleive she would make all her investment back in a few rent checks which she never saw. She was given a telephone number to call which she thought was Sunterra turns out no one at Sunterra knows who this so called rental agent is.  My experience with Sunterra has always been wonderful I told her to take this up with the company not the office where she was lied to she is now trying to get the money back and has taken steps to close the credit card account she did not know she opened. Does anyone know where she should complain to in Virginia about this scam?


You might at least try Jules Rickless, he is VP Sales for the Southeast.  Maybe cc: any/all of these folks

Management Team  
 Frederick C. Bauman
Vice President, General Counsel and Secretary 

 Nicholas J. Benson
President and Chief Executive Officer 

 John Boland
Senior Vice President of Member Operations 

 Bryan Coy
Vice President of Finance 

 Andrew Gennuso
Senior Vice President, Sunterra Corporation; President, RMI 

 Robert A. Krawczyk
Vice President, Corporate Controller and Chief Accounting Officer 

 Norbert  J. Kubilus
Chief Information Officer 

 David Lucas
Executive Vice President and Chief Marketing Officer 

 Allan  J. Misner
Vice President - Internal Audit 

 Steven E. West
Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer  

their email addresses should be first intial and last name @sunterra.com, it may get to some of them.  You have the salesperson's name, that's a good start.  Go after her, individals like this are the bain of the timeshare sales force and should not be allowed to continue.  My understanding is that this one one of the things that Jules Rickless was brought in to stop.

Why anyone would believe that you could make money renting based on developer pricing is beyond me, if it was so easy the developer would be doing it full time instead of selling!


----------



## Spence (Mar 27, 2006)

tamtime said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where she should complain to in Virginia about this scam?


  In the email to all of Sunterra above, you might say that you are about to contact

Attorney General of Virginia
TIDEWATER REGIONAL OFFICE
500 East Main Street, Suite 808
Norfolk, VA  23510
757-314-2296
757-314-2298 (FAX)

Erika C. Fischer
Community/Outreach Coordinator


----------



## Spence (Mar 27, 2006)

or maybe send your correspondence to these guys, depending on your response from Sunterra

Consumer Assistance Attorney General of Virginia
   Provides information about possible violations of state and federal consumer protection laws, most consumer complaints we receive are referred initially to other state and federal agencies for investigation and/or dispute resolution handling


----------



## tamtime (Mar 27, 2006)

*thanks Spence*

Oh thank you so much I will help her with this. I feel so bad because I sent her to Sunterra. I know that this company has been good for me but I will not send anyone to Williamsburg again.


----------

